# My FJ Cruiser set up for transporting the pups



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I needed to get rid of my crates, I had no visual view behind me, pluse there wasn't enough room for all my pups, so I made some changes.

Until I can figure out on how I want to build a cage system within my vehicle, I chose a barrier and hammock.

I also lined it with a cargo liner.

The pet barrier was created by a man I know on my FJ Cruiser forum, he did a nice job on it.

Jasper and Macy hang in the back, they like to enjoy the breeze (plus Jasper is too big for the rear seat). Macy loves the air from the window. Both are also secured with dog seatbelts.

Loki sits in the hammock section, he is in heaven. He rests his head between the seats, and looks at me with those big brown eyes









I also have his secured with a dog seatbelt as well.

Rear section were Jasper and Macy hang out.










Cargo liner covers my sub woofer (it's a factory subwoofer, came with the vehicle).










Opposite side of subwoofer










Loki's Crib










View from the front, I had no view prior to this, had 2 huge crates in it.










Jasper isn't very pleasent in the auto, so I like to have a friendly reminder.










The hammock secures around the headrests of both the rear and front seats, and you can unsecure to move the front seat forward (so you can move front seat to release dog).

I would rather have them in crates, but this will do until I have a cage built in the FJ.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Looks like a nice set up Jack. I love your FJ. Darn, I want one! 

One thing to keep in mind with that sub-woofer is that our kids have super-sensitive hearing. Zamboni's bed in the family room was next to the sofa in the corner for years. Several years after Dh and I married, we noticed that she started losing her hearing. Then one day, he was moving the subwoofer (from under our hearth, that I had never paid much attention to). It had been right next to Zamboni's bed.

I asked the vet if lying next to that subwoofer when Dh listened to his music (loud) and during movies (loud) could have caused her to lose her hearing. He said "very likely. Or at least, she lost it faster."

She's almost completely deaf now. 

I know your dogs mean everything to you. But I bet that FJ has a pretty nice stereo system and you may not even be thinking about it. Fade your system forward and keep the music low if the kids are riding along. The music is way louder to them than it is to you! 

You'll save your own hearing as well.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I love the FJ but I cannot see out of it can you see I think the view has a dead spot and being old I need all the help I can get LOL


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomLooks like a nice set up Jack. I love your FJ. Darn, I want one!
> 
> One thing to keep in mind with that sub-woofer is that our kids have super-sensitive hearing. Zamboni's bed in the family room was next to the sofa in the corner for years. Several years after Dh and I married, we noticed that she started losing her hearing. Then one day, he was moving the subwoofer (from under our hearth, that I had never paid much attention to). It had been right next to Zamboni's bed.
> 
> ...


You would love it. Kathy is right about it being hard to see out of, however it does have a sensor that goes off for backing up.

The barrier doesn't make it difficult, it's kind of the side windows that adds blind spots.

It is a great riding vehicle.

I also have a subwoofer off switch, which I usually turn it off if I am listening to harder type music. I don't turn it off If I listen to classical. You brought up a great point, I appreciate your advice









The FJ did come with a nice system, however I replaced it with a Alpine Media Center, you don't need cd's, you hook up your Itouch to it. It also plays XM radio, which is nice.

Cleaning it out is also a dream.

Thanks again for your comments


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Subwoofer off switch? Cleaning it out is easy? Alpine Stereo?

Where do I get one?

And more importantly, when are you driving out here for a visit?


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomSubwoofer off switch? Cleaning it out is easy? Alpine Stereo?
> 
> Where do I get one?
> 
> And more importantly, when are you driving out here for a visit?


LOL,

Yes, Toyota is kind enough to add the "off" switch for the sub, very nice option. Music sounds better with it on, but I don't need it all the time, I actually listen to alot of ESPN









When I had my Rubicon, I took all the carpet out, so I could just hose it down. With the FJ, I won't hose it, I just vacuum, Simple Green it, and it's done.

LOL, my knee wouldn't be able to take the pain of driving coast to coast, only if I am living there









I assume you have the Gate house all set up for me







(and my 5 cats and 3 dogs









I wish I would have gotten the Voodoo Blue, that color has grown on me


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I'll tell Bill and Melinda you're moving in; just let me know when. 

I'm sure they have a nice guest room. You don't need them to move out, do you? They travel a lot...


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

NICE! 

I like the FJ Cruisers. The gas mileage keeps me away though.


----------

